# Whizzer Motor Work.



## Stanley (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone have a book or can recommend a good book for working on Whizzers?  Setting up the points, valve setting and where coil hits the flywheel. Where the condenser goes. Having Fun.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Aug 24, 2017)

@WES PINCHOT 

Has a periodical written by a Whizzer guru. Not sure if it has what your exactly looking for.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 24, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/whizzer-motors.109162/
LIKE A BIBLE FOR WHIZZER INFORMATION!


----------

